# Learning to Groom?!?



## Serenity0825 (Apr 16, 2007)

Is there any easy way to learn how to groom? I have a black lab/mutt. She has hair like a Golden, but it seems I can't find a groomer who can cut her fur the way I like it. I take care of her nail clipping/ear cleaning/teeth cleaning/brushing and everything else, but I can't trim her fur without making it look funny...HELP?!?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Just keep practicing. And after you've done the clip, had a few days to look at it, go back and improve on things. It just takes time. In the beginning I went in the direction of the fur growth with a blade guard on so that I wouldn't cut too short. Be sure to oil your blade frequently and keep an old toothbrush on hand to clean out the little bits from the blade and guard.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I did not think you were supposed to trim the goldens hair ?


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

goldys are easy to keep nice if they are groomed reg same with all gun dogs 

pull the hair out of the toes and trim away or thin it off for a more natural look clean out the haiir in the pads then tip the foot and trim the bottom of the feathing so isnt on the floor i then thin inside the ear wjere u get the little tuft and blend it away i thin use my thinning scisors and thin the hair down on the ears and either trim or thin around the ear lobe so its all neat then i site the dog and thing away the hairo on the chest down to the brest bone to define the neck and solders and thim any lose bits from the feathing at the bottom of the chest, then standing the dog follow the lie of the coat and trim any straggly bits, then back combing he hocks trim and thin the hair off them and then thing 2 little rossestts in around the bum so its all clean and then trim the v in to the bum feathering and then comb out the tail and trimm it down if it needs it 

iv only ever used a clipper on the ears and places like that if they are matted and i cant thin them out where do u use a clipper ?


xxx


----------



## Gracie Doodle (Mar 13, 2007)

Merrow talks about clipping the hair on their paws. Just for clarification: I have heard that you need to clip the hair of bottom of your dogs paws, the hair that grows between the pads. Is that true for all breeds or just some? I have a German Shepherd/Husky and was told he should have that trimmed but they have never done it when he gets his bath & brush.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

yes u need to trim out the pads on the eet to stop them getting matts in if a dog is walked lots then in some breeds they dont need trimming between the toes and pads ut not every one exersices them as they should and it diffrent with each breed as well but always keep the pads free from hair as if this mats up it will be sore for the dog


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

My powderpuff has to have the hair on the bottom of her feet trimmed pretty regularly. If not, we have hardwood and tile floors, and you can tell she's uncomfortable walking. And as for grooming, just keep practicing. I groom all of my dogs, I actually just shaved my powderpuffs face today, and I love it. I think I did it better than the groomers!


----------



## tinasavirgo (May 27, 2007)

Generally you don't clip a golden or a lab,...that is probably why you feel it doesn't look right. Regular brushing is the best way. You can use a tool called a "furminator" to remove the pesking undercoat that usually is what needs shed.


----------



## ToysHaveMyHeart (May 9, 2007)

Are you trying to clip the hair with scissors or clippers? All over the body or just a little bit of trimming?


----------

